# BMS for Tesla modules



## kennybobby (Aug 10, 2012)

Oh but you can--the battery monitoring boards (BMB) on the Tesla modules have been reverse-engineered and can be used to monitor cell voltages and the two temperature sensors, plus the balancing can be commanded to turn on the bleed resistor circuits. You can talk directly to the bq76 chip SPI buss and bypass the daisy-chain UART that reported back to the master BMS board. 

This is all explained on Jerrod's hackaday project: https://hackaday.io/project/10098-model-s-bms-hacking


----------



## oudevolvo (Mar 10, 2015)

And these topics can be of interest to you too:
- low voltage (tesla) battery pack (48 volt), Which BMS? (ZEVA?)
and this one:
- Working with Tesla Packs

Myself I will be using Lithium Balance as the BMS for my Tesla modules.


----------

